# bloated tummy & very frequent urination



## Blue (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm a first time poodle owner, and first time puppy owner. Ive had dogs my whole life, but this is my first puppy.

Blue is a min poodle, and I've had him for about 1.5 weeks now. When we got him, the breeder said he was on antibiotics for coccidiosis, and she would keep him until he's better or we could take him home and finish the antibiotics...he does have a 2 year health guarantee, etc, and the lady we got him from is a very reputable poodle breeder in the area. He finished the antibiotics, stool is normal, was acting normal, etc. 

I've noticed though, maybe its just the way puppies are and I'm freaking out, but his tummy looks bloated, he drinks a TON, and he pees a lot too...I mean a LOT. He was crated tonight for 2 hours while I went out, and he didn't go in his crate. however I came home and took him and my beagle Wesley for a walk, all was fine, he peed a lot and came back in. Of course he drank a lot, we let him out, he pottied, etc. I left the room for less than 5 minutes, come back in, and he's peed on the sofa and on the floor. We took him out immediately, he went, and we just stuck him back in his crate while we cleaned the mess. He was quiet so we figured he was napping, and we watched a movie. We made it an hour through the movie and he started crying, we go to get it to let him out, and he peed a TON in his crate and it was all over him. I let him out, he pottied, gave him a bath, let him out, and he pottied again. I've noticed he's drinking a lot so I figured that was whats up, but I'm starting to worry and wondering if it's normal puppy behavior or not... his appetite is fine and he loves food, he's very happy and playful and loving, and most nights he can sleep from 11pm-4am and won't potty in his crate. I just dont understand why during the day he pees so much, and he's had his first two bordatella boosters and distemper boosters but he's not done with his vaccines and won't get his rabies until September, so I don't know if it's serious enough to take him to the vet, or if it would be a waste of money for them to just say hes fine...

any advice?!


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

*Take him in and tell the Vet what's going on. If nothing else peace of mind. I've had lots of puppies...and the older I get I swear the more they drink and the more they pee...but this does sound excessive to me.

p*


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

that's not normal for any dog, even a poodle. I think your own instincts tell you that, right? See a Vet. Tell the Vet your dog's history especially the medicine etc.


----------

